# Abyone heard of going through the VA for TRT?



## ReconMarine (Jun 23, 2017)

I am eligible to go to the VA for health care.  As I have posted already in my introductory post, I have a catastrophic policy with a high deductible.  As a result I was considering just going UGL for TRT.  I was thinking yesterday I haven't signed up for the VA, but if it is a viable option for TRT I might go to the trouble.  So anyone have any experience with this route?  Any advices?


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 23, 2017)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13865-TRT-through-VA


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 23, 2017)

they will give a scrypt if your t is REALLY LOW.


----------



## ReconMarine (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm getting bloods done in a couple of weeks.  I'm out of town all next week and the week after I'm going to a youth camp as a counselor.Following week blood work.  We'll see how the levels are.


----------



## miken10 (Jul 2, 2017)

I just started it two weeks ago and I've already opted to just pay and got to a clinic. My T level was 200 they prescribed 200mg test c every other week for 3 months then probably once a month depending on labs. I'm a disabled vet and go there weekly from the people i've talked to thats about standard protocol half lifes of test doesn't enter in the picture personally from what i've learned here on this great board that protocol does more harm than good just my 2 cents goodluck!


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 2, 2017)

Va is a pain in the ass. Find a good doc outside the va


----------



## IHI (Jul 3, 2017)

Good luck, just like regular docs; ive read stories going both ways. Crazy to think trt is based more on individual doc opinion vs a standardized facts


----------



## ReconMarine (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm not going to bother with VA.  I have a friend who is a pharmacist.  Actually owns his own pharmacy.  I'm going to ask him to steer me in the direction of a doc that is willing to be reasonable .  He should know who I should talk to. 

I still need to get bloods done.  I'm at youth camp all next week keeping a bunch of teenage boys in line (they are scared of me, imagine that) then starting lab work when I get back.


----------



## PAwithmuscles (Aug 12, 2017)

I get 800mg of testcyp/month. I take 200mg/week. This is TRT mind you, not bodybuilding dosages but since it is free as well as all my labs that are pertinent I take advantage of it. Go check it out. The worst they can do is just say no.


----------



## Joesmoke (Jan 7, 2018)

My levels were at 300 and the va doc says it ok. &#55357;&#56865; what an idiot. I’m also 41 years old.


----------

